# Stud - Black Lab, Yellow factored



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

BD North Shore's Instant Rain Gear QA2(4 years old) 16 AA points (Poncho)
Needs a win for his titles.
One of the best finishing percentages in the country.
Handsome, medium size, muscular. Amateur trained.
Great marker, fast, with impeccable line manners.


----------

